# German Shepherd height??



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

How tall are german shepherds supposed to be?? I read that the AKC standard says 22-24 in. Wini is 24 in. at the shoulder. That just seems small to me. Is it? I see a lot of german shepherd pictures where the shepherds are way bigger than 24 in.!!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes the AKC standard is 22-24" for females and 24-26" for males.

However it seems that oversized German Shepherds are so common that people often think dogs within the standard are too small...


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

The AKC standard says 22-24 inches for females and 24-26 inches for males. And yes, they are supposed to be that "small".

There are, however, a lot of oversized dogs out there. Some breeders produce wonderful working dogs that are a little bit larger than the average. And then there are some breeders who produce what they call "old fashioned" German Shepherds, which are just oversized and bred to be so on purpose, to appeal to people who want a larger dog, but one that looks like a GSD.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1091159&page=0&fpart=1


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Kelso (male, not altered, 2yrs 9mo old) is west german working lines and is 25 1/2 inches 

Allie (female, altered, is now around 2-3 yrs old) is from rescue so not sure of lines and is about 23 1/2 inches

Meeka, (female, american line BYB, altered at age 5) might have been a little taller than our male, but that is a guess and he was a puppy when she passed so maybe I am not accurate, but just guessing on pics that were taken around the house in similar locations and what I think when I measured her years ago she was around/above 25 inches? 

Here is an entire thread on height! Many pages of dogs and their age, sex, height









http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=672057&page=1&fpart=1


----------

